# What was the last movie(s) you saw?



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

(and what did you think of it).

I just watched 'Drag Me to Hell'. I really enjoyed it. I'm not generally a huge fan of horror, but I like how Sam Raimi seems to recognise the inherent ridiculousness of the genre, and then go for broke. It was definitely scary in parts, but also hilarious. Several very indelible images. I would really recommend it to anyone who has an interest in films both scary and funny. 4/5


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Freedom Writers. It was not bad. I guess. >_>


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

*Death note*

Saw Death note (first one), a movie based on a manga with the same name. I loved the manga so thought I'd check out the movie. It was decent but it seemed very rushed, you can tell they've just tried to squeeze everything from the manga into a 90 minute movie. The actors who played the lead roles were pretty terrible, it doesn't fit how the characters are "supposed" to be at all. The story however, is decently presented. 
I didn't have very high expectations in the first place though.

I think it's a pretty decent movie for those who haven't seen the manga. The people who actually has seen the manga however, might not be quite as satisfied.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Paranormal activity; a movie revolving around a happy couple that carry the burden of demonic entities, those of which have been haunting 'katie' (Micah's girlfriend). The couple move into a two-story tract house, which attracts the spiritual entity as well. As the story continues the threat of the demon progresses and becomes more heinous as the ending approaches, beginning from the smallest fusses; such as thudding, nightmares and whispering, actions that indicate the demons presence. Micah's comical persona relieves the reality of the situation albeit he intends to capture any paranormal activity with his camera gear, and the evidence strongly indicates some demonic force. The two hire an elder man with expertise in parapsychology, and he claims he can no longer serve them since a demonologist is required to assist the situation. Furthermore, the primal instincts of man become prevalent as Micah becomes more aware of his foolishness, and in the last section of the film, fights for his beloved.

Rating; 4/5 

--Not satisfied with the ending, although I lost myself in the characters themselves in order to feel the suspenseful action; which compensates for the lack of effort in the film.

--Recommended for horror fans, those who aren't the slash and gash types..


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

_The Private Lives of Pippa Lee_. OK, I'll admit that this was the reason I saw this movie. Go ahead. Make fun of me.

It actually wasn't a porn, despite what that site was implying, and those shots were about as provocative as the movie ever got.

With an All-Star cast (not just Blake Lively but Robin Wright, Maria Bello, Julianne Moore, Winona Ryder, Keanu Reeves, and Monica Bellucci, to name a few), I was surprised that this movie was only being shown in a small number of theatres (including just *one* in all of Manhattan!), but then again, I wasn't sure what kind of person I would bring to see this movie with me, so I went alone.

Basically Blake Lively is Pippa in the "flashback" scenes while Robin Wright is the present-day Pippa. The young Pippa is one who runs away from home, ends up shooting BDSM photos with the roommate of her lesbian aunt, then turns to a life of drugs before finding an older man and settling down. Eventually they move to a retirement community where Pippa is one of the youngest residents, and, bored out of her mind, Pippa reflects on her past and tries to find herself.

I will say that the flashback scenes were much more interesting than the present-day scenes, and not just because of Blake and her BDSM escapades. The present-day plot seemed a bit lackluster IMHO, and Winona Ryder's character and Keanu Reeves' acting weren't very impressive. But overall, I'd say this is better than your standard "chick flick" fare. 3.5/5


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried to watch *Rachel Getting Married* while I was off work the other day... In my opinion they tried to put way too much into one movie. I am missing a chunk of the movie because I fell asleep from boredom... but apparently this girl that was in rehab's sister is getting married. So she gets out of rehab to go to it... And essentially ends up trying to make the wedding completely about her. The problem I had with the movie was they tried to drag in some added culture by having her marry outside of her race, and take on his culture for the wedding... And then toss in a few other ethnic groups as their friends... And it ended up being a giant mess of far two to three different cultural styles into one movie. I'm pretty sure the focus was supposed to be on the addicts relationship with her family, but with all the extra stuff going on, it was hard to focus on just that... 3/5...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

watched idiocracy, and not all together that funny, I liked some parts, but not enough to really recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> watched idiocracy, and not all together that funny, I liked some parts, but not enough to really recommend it to anyone.


I saw idiocracy a while back. I love the concept but thought it could be done a lot better. Not a bad movie overall though, imo.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, it just started, but I'm 1/2way watching Squanto: A Warrior's Tale. It's okay. I might try and pay a little bit more attention to it. I think monks come into play a little later in the movie. I like monks.


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

(500) Days Of Summer. It felt like I've seen that film before... oh yeah, that's right. It was called My Reality circa 2006. Jeez.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

I just saw the Avatar and i think it has superb effects and the story is also good


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

last movie i saw in theaters.... sherlock holmes....twice...... at home....aladdin with the roomies.....


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

Litchi said:


> I just saw the Avatar and i think it has superb effects and the story is also good


i heard avatar=pocohantas....... is this true?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

fleur de lis said:


> last movie i saw in theaters.... sherlock holmes....twice...... at home....aladdin with the roomies.....


Ah, it was good enough to see twice... This makes me feel more confident in it! Someone told me they heard it was terrible, and I thought it looked pretty good from previews.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

oh yeah..... RDJ truly delivers......

the thing to embrace is the dynamic of the movie.....it's not an archetypal action movie pace.... it moves at the pace of holmes' deductions....... so it has a wierd dynamic..... but the acting is fantastic..... pleasantly surprised by mcadams.....


----------



## Susanna (Nov 15, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I just watched Up. I really enjoyed it. The first 10 minutes...well I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it, but it's definitely a keep your tissues handy scene. I love how the filmmakers were willing to keep something with such emotional weight in a kids film. I think often kids films soft-pedal emotion and it's not really a good thing. The rest of the film isn't quite up to that standard, but is still very very likable and quirky.


----------



## breathe (Feb 6, 2010)

I watched Where the Wild Things Are last night. I think it was done pretty well. The story itself is pretty sad most of the time. But the way that the dialogue and visuals are handled are pretty believable as a boy's inner world. The soundtrack was great too.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Last movie I saw in theaters was Avatar about a month ago.

The last movie I saw on TV was some Lifetime special.


----------



## breathe (Feb 6, 2010)

fleur de lis said:


> i heard avatar=pocohantas....... is this true?


I liked Avatar a lot but it's so true. Have you seen this yet?


----------



## humblefolks (Feb 4, 2010)

breathe said:


> I liked Avatar a lot but it's so true. Have you seen this yet?



That is so obviously fake. 

Not to disagree that Avatar borrows a lot from Pocahontas. But it takes it to a whole new level, in the light of the planet crisis and the climate change and all that stuff. Plus, it's just so stunning visually. I thought it was a really great film, even though the story per se isn't new.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

breathe said:


> I liked Avatar a lot but it's so true. Have you seen this yet?


So so true, this movie pissed me off, not so much the technology, but the "script that would change the entire movie industry." And the whole save the environment story reminds me of _Ferngully._

Anyways, the last movie I saw was _A Clockwork Orange._ Such a strange but interesting Kubrick film.


----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)

Just saw 'Crazy Heart'. Jeff Bridges was awsome. The role suits him perfectly. Some nice camera work and landscape too.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Clockwork Orange!? Sorry...anyway.

The last movie I saw was, um, Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Zombieland (Wednesday)
Along Came a Spider (Thursday)
Be Kind Rewind (Friday)
Pandorum (Saturday)
The Hurt Locker (Monday)


----------



## breathe (Feb 6, 2010)

Rewatched The Mighty Ducks and The Goonies last night for fun. A blog I follow was claiming Mighty Ducks was better than Goonies. Sorry, but I've got to go with Goonies. It's more creative and clever.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Went to the movies with mom last week and saw the Lovely Bones since we both read the book. Pretty accurate for the most part. A little trippy at parts because of the way they portrayed "limbo." 

And went out and bought Zombieland on DVD to watch it again. I sooo love that movie!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Tonight was...Casshern.

*smacks forehead*


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I recently watched ..ok tried to watch The Fantastic, Mr Fox. But five minutes into it I turned it off.. not sure if this counts.
The other last movie I watched was The Last Unicorn...oh wait a friend came around half an hour before it finished so I had to pause it, I still haven't gone back to finish it...hhmmmm. Ok the last movie I _did_actually* finish* was A Requiem For A Dream, I'd seen it before but so long a go that I forgot all about it. I don't think I understood it the first time I watched it. This time I'm sure I 'got' it but I also think I was more horrified by it. I forgot all about 'the arm'. 0_o


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I watched 5cm per second for the fifth time. Oh god I love that movie lol


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Elizabethan Town.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i just saw half nelson and bottle rocket. both good movies recomended by film week on npr. the first is about a really good history teacher who has a drug problem the second is luke and owen wilson's film debut. very funny


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

P.S. I Love You


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

Sunshine Cleaning!! I think it has just about something for foreveer one! 

Sunshine Cleaning Movie Reviews, Pictures - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The last decent movie I saw was The Ugly Truth, I haven't laughed so hard for a very very vveerrryyyy long time. The vibrating panties in the restaurant scene had me on the floor!!1 ^_^


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

reyesaaronringo said:


> i just saw half nelson and bottle rocket. both good movies recomended by film week on npr. the first is about a really good history teacher who has a drug problem the second is luke and owen wilson's film debut. very funny


Love Wes Anderson!



Shannonline said:


> The last decent movie I saw was The Ugly Truth, I haven't laughed so hard for a very very vveerrryyyy long time. The vibrating panties in the restaurant scene had me on the floor!!1 ^_^


Less blatant ****** ftw plz.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> The last decent movie I saw was The Ugly Truth, I haven't laughed so hard for a very very vveerrryyyy long time. The vibrating panties in the restaurant scene had me on the floor!!1 ^_^


I actually want to watch that a lot. The movie, not the scene. ;]


----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)

Rustang said:


> Love Wes Craven!
> 
> 
> 
> Less blatant ****** ftw plz.


Just out of curiosity..did you meant Wes Anderson ?

P.S: I saw all of his movie. The guy is simply a genius. Just love the world he created.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rustang said:


> Love Wes Craven!
> 
> 
> 
> Less blatant ****** ftw plz.


Does this mean I shouldn't of leant it to my parents? Will they be giving me the hairy-eyeball-is-our-daughter-a-*****-look next time I go down to see them? :blushed:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

The last film I saw was a few second on Patrick Swayze's Red dawn. The last movie I sat down to watch was A Scanner Darkly. I dunno, but I love the film. I also want to see Book of Eli.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

um 'freaky friday' haha


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

The last movie I saw was Sherlock Holmes. It wasn't the greatest representation of the original figure, but I was entertained by the movie, and someone who wasn't really familiar with him in the first place would definitely enjoy it.


----------



## Cytine (Feb 1, 2010)

breathe said:


> I liked Avatar a lot but it's so true. Have you seen this yet?


bahahahahaha oh you ya make me laugh :laughing:


----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)

breathe said:


> I liked Avatar a lot but it's so true. Have you seen this yet?


----------



## redoxwings (Jan 14, 2010)

Australia. Gripping story that was touching in so many ways I didn't expect. Now, when a movie reads romance on the back cover I usually shy away as most of the romances I've ever watched have all turned out to be too mushy for my tastes. But wow this was a positive distraction! And maybe tickled my romantic bones a bit too, heh :tongue:


----------



## Cytine (Feb 1, 2010)

Robatix said:


> Zombieland (Wednesday)
> Along Came a Spider (Thursday)
> Be Kind Rewind (Friday)
> Pandorum (Saturday)
> The Hurt Locker (Monday)


ooo what did you think of pandorum? i loved it but most people i know didn't think it was good at all.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

Paranormal Activity. Great film, but oh God! It was terrifying! :crying:


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

Windette said:


> Paranormal Activity. Great film, but oh God! It was terrifying! :crying:


Why, how, WHY. All I could think of during watching it was how much I wanted to punch those two characters. Lame is lame. 


The last movie I saw was.. was Disturbia, it was on TV yesterday. Always liked it.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I watched A Little Princess on Sunday. 
It made me cry. But only out of nostalgia.


----------



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

mari said:


> Why, how, WHY. All I could think of during watching it was how much I wanted to punch those two characters. Lame is lame.
> 
> 
> The last movie I saw was.. was Disturbia, it was on TV yesterday. Always liked it.


I'm not desensitized to horror movies, and I watched it at 11 pm. Why did you want to punch them, and what horrors would you recommend?


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

*Agora*
Agora (2009)
It was an interesting movie, but it lacked something...It probably would be better, if they made it more about the main character and her discoveries, relationships and not the events. Oh well, I wanted to see more passion and drama, I guess


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

Windette said:


> I'm not desensitized to horror movies, and I watched it at 11 pm. Why did you want to punch them, and what horrors would you recommend?


They were annoying the hell out of me, especially the girl. How moronic can you be.. 

One of the few horror movies that really got to me is a French movie called À l'intérieur, my mouth was dropped open during most of it. WOW.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Last night I watched Jean-Luc Godard's _Une femme est une femme _("A woman is a woman") with the mesmerizing Anna Karina. Une pure merveille!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Cytine said:


> ooo what did you think of pandorum? i loved it but most people i know didn't think it was good at all.


Well, my expectations were sort of low, but I ended up enjoying it a lot. Besies being a fun combination of sci-fi, monster, mystery, and thriller movies, it entertained my ENFP fascination with possibility and "What if...?" questioning.


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

Inside (À l'intérieur)

bf wanted me to watch it. 
disturbing...


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

halah said:


> Inside (À l'intérieur)
> 
> bf wanted me to watch it.
> disturbing...


What's it about?


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Last movie i watched was Two Lovers...it wasn't that good. 
I would recommend A Tale Of Two Sisters....its kinda scary...i watched it late in the night...that might have contributed to my fear:tongue:


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

*The Vicious Kind*

Simple plot, but a good movie. Really liked Adam Scott in this one.


----------



## Gliebster (Feb 17, 2010)

The Blind Side - I'd give it an A-
Extraordinary Measures - I'd give it an A and I'd like to buy it - very hard to find a good clean movie these days that's not made for 9 year olds

Both really good.


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> What's it about?


Basically, a crazy woman that wants another womans baby. By the end of the movie, she ends up getting the baby by cutting him/her out with a pair of scissors, while the mother is conscious.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

I was about to watch Inside this week. for real. now I know the ending. :angry:


saw The Lovely Bones a few days ago. it was great. very weird. but something about it irked me and idk what it could be. I loved it.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Just finished watching My Favorite Year on TCM. It's a classic and I love the last scene where O'Toole is standing on the stage just smiling and waving his sword... listening to the crowd applaud.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

WNF said:


> saw The Lovely Bones a few days ago. it was great. very weird. but something about it irked me and idk what it could be. I loved it.


I felt the same, the murderer neighbour guy was just way too creepy, it made the movie a little awkward for me. And the break in scene had me on the edge of my seat, I actually had to stop it and resume the following day. Scenes like that just flairs my anxiety :S


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> I felt the same, the murderer neighbour guy was just way too creepy, it made the movie a little awkward for me. And the break in scene had me on the edge of my seat, I actually had to stop it and resume the following day. Scenes like that just flairs my anxiety :S


I was watching it with someone _who had read the book_ and they were still freaking out, standing up, and yelling at the TV. them being there made the sad scenes easier to watch.


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

"Death Becomes Her"
Purely hilarious.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Stanley Kubrick's _Lolita _(1962).
Some amazing Peter Sellers scenes.


----------



## metrojrim (Jan 10, 2010)

I watched Step Brother and I have the say. The most stupid film on the PLANET! Though I did enjoy most of the time some parts were just down-right jaw-dropping stupid, but I guess that's why they call it a comedy hehe.

"For a minute there he had the strangest look in his eyes and I really thought he was gonna rape me, then he said... lets get it on."
"I'm gonna fill up a pillow case with bars of soap and beat the s*** out of you with it"


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

the maltese falcon........ and the usual suspects........


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Religilous...


Fucking A


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

*"Waiting for Godot".* imdb, wikipedia


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

"The Other Woman", I saw it with friends today. It was tolerable, but not a good quality film. Definitely the stereotypical chick flick, completely over the top and not realistic. I did enjoy Cameron Diaz and Leslie Mann's characters. Diaz was definitely a strong intelligent NT woman seductress, I would say ENTJ. Leslie was maybe an ISFJ sweet, a bit naive, wonderful person. Their friendship evolved and how each one changed was far more interesting than seeking revenge on the cheater almost sociopathic/narcissistic husband. The ending was as cliche as it gets.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Isn't this topic the same with the sticky one from here
http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/210-what-last-movie-you-watched.html ?


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

My younger sister and I went to see devil's due a few months back at a theatre. I don't go to the movies that often or even watch them often. But as of recent years I've been going to roughly one every few months or so.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Saw 2


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

I watched "Watson Goes for a Very Long Walk" Part II (aka, the Hobbit part II)


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

* *






I went to see the new Godzilla. The film did a great job capturing his size and power, and I loved how they depicted Godzilla as a primordial force of vengeance, but I didn't really like many of the humans within the film. I could tell the script was written in a way that wanted me to feel for them, but a lot of them just came off as weak and stupid. I almost wanted to cheer on the MUTOs, for all they were really doing was making traffic along my usual roads, and comment sections within the articles I usually read, less shitty.The only human I actually liked was Bryan Cranston's character, but the asshole writers killed his character early in the film, almost as a middle finger to the audience. 

Writers: So, what? You actually WANT a true exploration and fitting resolution for a respectable and dignified character's pain and loss? What are you? GAY? FUCK DAT, SON! We be putting explosions ALL UP IN DIS BISH! 

[puts on overpriced, douchebag sunglasses] 

PEW PEW, MUTHAFUCKA! PEW PEW PEW!


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

New movie: Maleficent. Gorgeous. Moving. Turns Sleeping Beauty on its head. Loved it.

Old movie: To Kill a Mockingbird. I always forget how good it is, until I see it again.


----------

